
Irish Fintech firm Fenergo, which helps banks with regulation, raises $80m - finphil
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/irish-fintech-firm-fenergo-raises-80-m-in-funding-083946590.html
======
bediger4000
"describes itself as a “digital enabler” of client and regulatory technology
for financial services firms."

We talk about "regulation" and "compliance" as if those words mean something,
and maybe they do inside a particular country. But what does that mean for
international banking?

